
Virus storytellers challenge China’s official narrative - tareqak
https://apnews.com/8455474af114e6b298cec8cd5da65b65
======
sigmaprimus
This Wuhan Fever is getting scary, the government is saying they have it under
control but then we see hospitals being built in less than two weeks. People
being disappeared for reporting on infections and all this is happening while
the virus continues to spread. Wuhan Fever was confirmed in a case in Mumbai
10 days ago, I wonder how they will be able to keep it contained there?

Maybe they should rename Wuhan to Racoon City!

